#ubuntu-us-tx 2011-08-04
<Susie> 0.0
<Susie> you really did mean small
<JonathanD> Indeed.
<Susie> ill have to fix that
#ubuntu-us-tx 2013-07-29
<fictionalhippo_> Hello, could someone possibly assist me?
<fictionalhippo_> is there anyone online?
#ubuntu-us-tx 2013-08-03
<Ardonel> Good morning all.
#ubuntu-us-tx 2014-07-30
<Meaux> Anyone here work with LDAP?
#ubuntu-us-tx 2014-07-31
<Meaux> Hi all!
#ubuntu-us-tx 2015-07-28
<at0ms> anyone out there?
#ubuntu-us-tx 2015-07-31
<thebwt> not that late :/
<slick666_work> ?
#ubuntu-us-tx 2015-08-02
<at0ms> hello
#ubuntu-us-tx 2016-08-03
<r3dd0g> good day
#ubuntu-us-tx 2016-08-07
<tiwake> first weekend in texas
#ubuntu-us-tx 2017-08-06
 * tiwake flails
